# LOOK 565 Fiber Woven



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone out there know the difference between "large" fiber woven and "small" fiber woven? With 565 frame, it is used "large" fiber woven, but with 585 or 595 frame, "small" fiber woven is used.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Check out this earlier thread on the subject:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85006


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I know the two different models use different carbon materials, but if you see the actual bike frame, one's carbon fiber is larger than the other one's. I was wondering if that contributes to any significance in terms of stiffness only or there is any special meaning to it.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe that is just a cosmetic wrap.


----------

